# شرح جهاز total station sokkia setx



## رضا صبيح (2 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

هذا كتاب يشرح جهاز total station sokkia setx​ملاحظة:الكتاب باللغة الإنجليزية ولكنه سهل وبسيط فى شرحه ويحتوى على جميع وظائف الجهاز

الرابط هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/?irym2ln5p5e9ibz
:56:​


----------



## africano800 (3 يناير 2011)

جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## amh57 (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا موصولا انشاء الله


----------



## mohamedazab (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moaltj (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## en_majid2000 (20 يناير 2011)

تسلم على هذة اللمسة


----------



## abdoelagmy (20 يناير 2011)

_اتمنا للجميع التوفيق باذن الله_


----------



## engiraqi (20 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## sabryano (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## yasser mohamed tah (27 يناير 2011)

عندي واجهة بها تفاصيل وعايز اعمل رفع مساحي باستخدام سوكيا 3030 ممكن شرح


----------



## |الكوبرا| (27 يناير 2011)

--بدنا عربي-- بلكي كتاب ضخم عربي يشرح هذا الجهاز مشكور ياغالي


----------



## ايمن عفيشه (19 مارس 2011)

1000شكرررررررر .


----------



## arkantous (31 يناير 2012)

th


----------



## arkantous (31 يناير 2012)

tx


----------



## arkantous (31 يناير 2012)

thx


----------



## top.surveyor (11 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mram12 (11 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم​
كتاب يشرح جهاز total station sokkia setx

إذا امكن شرح عربي للكتاب


----------



## عبد العظيم على (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد العظيم على (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

السوكيا جهاز كويس


----------



## محمد ربيع الشريف (12 فبراير 2012)

اسأل الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## قاسم حسين عبد (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا.....


----------



## filaha (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------

